# Clippard Mouse Solenoid



## ewynn (Jan 6, 2010)

Wondering if anyone used this solenoid in a full size setup (10lbs with Cornelius Regulator, in my case)? 

All I know so far is that it barely uses 1 watt (beats 4-6) and doesn't get warm. There's almost no information on this in aquascaping applications.


----------



## squirrelproductions (Jan 16, 2006)

There's actually a post here on APC about it from 2003. I'd be interested in your findings. Subbed to this thread


----------



## ewynn (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks. Already saw that post but it didn't answer what I was looking for. If someone already has a practical application in a full size setup, I'd like to see how they arrange the hardware. The only thing I'm worried about is that it uses a 10-32 threading on both it's inlet and outlet, which might not be able to handle the stress from the usual needle valve + bubble counter + 2 check valves arrangment.


----------



## Rodan (Apr 19, 2010)

There is a thread at TPT in the DIY section that uses that Clippard mouse solenoid for a nano regulator build. Check it out.

I wouldn't use it in a full size system because of its tiny #10-32 ports.

Have you seen the 6 watt stainless steel Parker 15-200339-003 "D"? It has been reported that it doesn't get warm and when it cuts off, the bubbles quit flowing right away instead of lingering for several minutes.


----------

